# Raspberry Pi zur Minikonsole



## brent723 (16. Mai 2017)

Moin Moin,

 

kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder ein Betriebssystem um den Pi in eine Minikonsole zu verwandeln...

 

Danke im voraus!

 

Grüße


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2017)

http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Retro-Spielekonsole_im_Eigenbau_-_so_geht_s-Do-it-yourself-9010557.html


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich habe noch einen Raspberry PI 1 hier rum liegen. Hatte den als Medienplayer eingesetzt, wurde aber abgelöst. Irgendwelche Vorschläge wozu der noch taugen könnte?


----------



## kalib111 (3. August 2017)

Ich am Telefon begann zu erschließen und die Gaming-Kultur..Gestern hab Linaege auf hundert, die Grafik ist natürlich nicht sehr, aber man kann immer noch spielen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntPi (24. November 2017)

Pi-Hole ... Wieso wurde meine Antwort gelöscht?


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Pi-Hole ... Wieso wurde meine Antwort gelöscht?

Spamverdacht.


----------

